# Couple of pens.



## boxerman (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a couple pens I made last year. Thought I would show them. All comments welcome.
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/005-4.jpg
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/004-5.jpg
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/103.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love bullet pens. That's also a real nice one on the bottom, what's the wood? thanks for showing them. 


.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 23, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I love bullet pens. That's also a real nice one on the bottom, what's the wood? thanks for showing them.
> 
> 
> .


Sorry don't remember the name of the wood.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice work on all three. I love them all. Is that a slice of antler holding the first pen? Very cool stuff.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Very nice work on all three. I love them all. Is that a slice of antler holding the first pen? Very cool stuff.


Yes that's a piece of antler.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 25, 2012)

very nice!


----------

